

Ask HN: In the Bay Area for two months, need housing feedback - philipDS

Hey guys!<p>Me and two others are moving to the Bay Area for two months (1 Oct - 1 Dec). We are currently looking for housing, but haven't found anything within our budget yet (&#60;= $3000/month). The three of us would like to live together (a 2BR apartment would be fine).<p>We already found accommodation at Silicon House (http://siliconhouse.us/#), but it's over our budget. However, we're still considering. Anyone has got experience with Silicon House? Is it any good? What are the opportunities of meeting other people/mentors? What about the in-house events?<p>Anyone else that might have some leads to a $2.5k-3k/month apartment in SF/Mountain View/Palo Alto?<p>Thanks!
======
pewpewlasergun
I second airbnb.

Advantages over craigslist and the like for subletting: You can sort by
availability dates. A lot of craigslist postings start three months from now,
I saw people trying to sublet for next spring already.

The pricing is in the same units. It sucks to read a post and realize the
price is for some weird unit of time like 10 days or something.

------
amarcus
You can try airbnb.com or vrbo.com.

At your price range, it would be hard to find a 2br but, you can find a place
with two beds no problem (although, they may be in the same room).

~~~
philipDS
We're using airbnb. Didn't know vrbo. Worth to check it out, thanks!

------
phylosopher
Happy ending. We got accommodation for free in the Mission in San Francisco
for a small percentage of our fledgling startup, minggler.com

